
Why the 'Internet of Things' may never happen - rpledge
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9245507/Why_the_Internet_of_Things_may_never_happen
======
deodorel
The article says that, "EU will regulate the standards to death, stifling
innovation", but on the other hand the main problem with the internet of
things is that, left on their own devices, private actors would act in their
own interest to stifle competition and create incompatible devices... So I
would say that, at the beginning some strong armed entity like a regulating EU
would be a good thing, it would enforce standards.

